# Mail : Plusieurs boîtes de reception



## pedrito256 (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais créer sous Mail plusieurs boîtes de reception : une pour mes 3 mails persos, et une pour mes 10 mails pro.

Je sais parfaitement créer plusieurs comptes, mais l'idée était de séparer dans 2 boîtes de reception mes deux activités.

Avez-vous une idée?

Certains me conseileront de créer plusieurs profils mac, mais ce n'est pas la réponse que je cherche. Peut-être que Mail est basé sur Thunderbird, et que dans ce cas il est possible de créer un fichier de config pour qu'il y ait plusieurs boîtes de reception.

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## macboite (4 Avril 2007)

Intéressante ta question.
En attendant de trouver la réponse, tu peux par les préférences établir des règles de couleur par exemple pour chacun de tes comptes !


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2007)

Tu peux utiliser des r&#232;gles de tri qui d&#233;placent les mails re&#231;u en fonction de l'email destinataire utilis&#233;

Je le fais pour s&#233;parer les mails de mes enfants avec une r&#232;gle du type:
si champ A comprend "g.leroy" d&#233;placer vers dossier /Reception/Gauthier
si champ A comprend "c.leroy" d&#233;placer vers dossier /reception/Celia


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2007)

et tout simplement nommer les comptes de facon perso?
exemple
Dans  le champ de preferences / compte _" description"_, pour le compte li&#233; au professionnel un truc genre " boulot"
etc

au sens strict chaque compte &#224; une BAL de r&#233;ception s&#233;par&#233;e

et rien n'emp&#234;che d'avoir une fenetre de visualisation par compte et 
de cliquer la bal reception du compte en question afin de ne voir que cette bal


----------



## pedrito256 (6 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos astuces, surtout celle de la couleur.

Il n'y a donc pas la possibilité de créer plusieurs boîtes de reception. Tant pis!

A bientôt,

Pierre


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2007)

pedrito256 a dit:


> Merci pour vos astuces, surtout celle de la couleur.
> 
> Il n'y a donc pas la possibilité de créer plusieurs boîtes de reception. Tant pis!
> 
> ...


 
Ben si!  Enfin c'est des dossiers vers lesquels les mails sont dirigés automatiquement lors de leur réception par un tri automatique... ensuite ces dossiers tu leur donnes le nom que tu veux y compris "Boite de réception bidule", "boite de réception machin", "boute de récpetion professionnelle", ....


----------

